# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  A Blue Night for Referees (Revisited)

## nyckid

On June 2, 2006, I was alarmed by Frank Cappuccinos conduct in the ring. I wrote the following article to convey my alarm. Last weekend, I covered Mike Fingermans debut as a boxing promoter at the National Guard Armory in Philadelphia. Frank Cappuccino refereed half of that nights bouts, and I was once again alarmed by his dangerous incompetence.

http://fightbeat.com/article_detail.php?AT=201

----------

